# Bare Bones - Back to Basics



## skiprat (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin: LOL, you're either gonna love this one or absolutely detest it.
But just for a bit of fun..........

Below is a pic of *ALL* the parts, in fact 3 bits of these parts won't be used.
There are 2 x 316 Stainless Steel arc welding rods, 2 x 6mm S/S Dome nuts, 2 x S/S 6mm bolts, 2 x S/S 6mm nuts, Slimline refill, 1/2 a spring

The *only* tools that are used are 
1. Drill press
2. Vice
3. Hammer
4. Pliers
5. 6mm tap and wrench
6. Hacksaw
7. Sandpaper

The bits not used will be the bolt heads and the blue plastic part of the refill. The refill will retract.

I'll let your imagination run wild for a bit, then post what I came up with. See if you have the same daft streak in you as me:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Aug 7, 2009)

Having never dealt with arc welding, are the rods solid or is there a coating on them that will come off?


----------



## skiprat (Aug 7, 2009)

Neil, there is a powder flux coating that is cracked off.

Here's what I came up with....
The 'finial' advances the refill. The front threads are 'fixed' and do nothing but match the back end. The nib unscrews to change the refill:biggrin:

My wife just told me that it was  quote; 'One of the most stupid things you've made'

Jeesh, I didn't think it was that bad:redface::biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 7, 2009)

Earlier thread you said you would be playing with your nuts!! Awkwardly neat looking!:wink::biggrin: Does it come with a tool kit?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 7, 2009)

Skippy,

Any time someone labels it "one of the most ......", it indicates that it HAS excelled.

So, take it as a compliment and THANK her!!!!
(Besides, it throws them off, when you react positively!!)


----------



## bracky1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Superb :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

But I have to question the mental stability of the brain that could conceive such a freakish design. Baron von Frankenstein himself would shudder :wink:


----------



## holmqer (Aug 7, 2009)

There was a commercially made pen that was rather expensive that looked a bit like this. I don't remember who made it, but it was one of the big name luxury pen makers. I thought maybe Rotring but am not really sure.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 7, 2009)

I like the design, I was heading in a different direction. I was sort of heading towards a little more comfortable pen to use for a while.


----------



## LEAP (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I can't say that I completely agree with your missus, but...


----------



## skiprat (Aug 7, 2009)

LOL, I know that it's as ugly as sin, but strangely it is actually very comfortable and easy to hold. :biggrin:  Hmm, that's my story and I'm sticking to it:tongue:   
But hey, watcha expect for just an hours work :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 7, 2009)

Skippy, not you prettiest but defiantly one of your most unique. Your mind travels in a different planet than most.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 7, 2009)

*Lost in Space!!*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Skippy, not you prettiest but defiantly one of your most unique. Your mind travels in a different planet than most.



Therein lies the problem.  If Skippy and his mind ever MEET, well, then...........:biggrin:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 7, 2009)

Skippy............well..........um.............I uh............nah, I won't go there. Let's just say veeerrryyy interesting.


----------



## dntrost (Aug 7, 2009)

I swear how do you dream this crap up!  I saw the first post and thought what the hell could he make with that.   You are truly amazing!


----------



## drjpawlus (Aug 7, 2009)

I have been working on developing brush handles for several years now and have found that a triangular grip actually fits the hand better, so I could totally see this as being quite comfortable to hold.  Like the industrial look!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Personally I like it. I just wish I could think of stuff like that. I could have the same pile of parts and a week later it would still be a pile of parts, lol.


----------



## tim self (Aug 7, 2009)

Skip, you have TOO much time on your hands.  At least your mind isn't idle, twisted maybe but never idle.  Keep it up, gives us a smile.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 8, 2009)

Skippy , that has to be one of the most ridiculous looking pens you've ever made . I think the cartridge contest warped your mind , or what's left of it :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:



*I LOVE IT !!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: *


----------



## PenPal (Aug 8, 2009)

*Skippy*

Definitely out of left overs bit of a hoarder myself having made pens from nut crackers to aluminium darts,etc and lately from reinforcement bars. I have a screamer in train you will absolutely love. We all admire your skill with stainless steel and really look forward to the next pen. Someone asked me recently why to that I replied because I can. I know you can and do.

great thinking regards Peter.


----------



## holmqer (Aug 8, 2009)

After a bit of digging, I found an Italian company, Parafinalia, which makes a similar pen

http://www.parafernalia.it/prodotti.asp

http://www.hisnibs.com/revolution_fp.htm

They used to sell for around $100


----------



## skiprat (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for that link Eric.:wink: There are some crazy pens there for sure.
Did you watch the video on the 'Falter 2D'?  LOL, talk about 'kit' pens:biggrin:

I've bookmarked the site for future 'reference':wink:


----------



## gawdelpus (Aug 8, 2009)

Definately ultra tech' that one sort of looks like a pen with an "exo" skeleton  . My thought was that if you put six rods instead of three it would be a bit more "upmarket" hehe. Did you have to glue the rods into the nuts, or just a tight fit ? In any case it certainly is an inspirational concept ,cheers ~ John :biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL Skip just say yes too the wife yes dear! and keep doing what you do best and you no what that is:wink::hammer::bananen_smilies039::biggrin:


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 8, 2009)

skiprat said:


> .....The *only* tools that are used are
> 
> 
> 1. Drill press
> ...


 
Skippy:  I think I know but am not for sure??  
 
Why the need for #5??


----------



## leehljp (Aug 8, 2009)

skiprat said:


> LOL, I know that it's as ugly as sin, but strangely it is actually very comfortable and easy to hold. :biggrin:  Hmm, that's my story and I'm sticking to it:tongue:
> But hey, watcha expect for just an hours work :biggrin:



Lets see - for an hours work, two nuts, two bolts, a couple of welding rods, a spring and a refill - My machinist would charge me a couple of hundred dollars! 

Its Original for sure! And I like it!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 8, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> Skippy:  I think I know but am not for sure??
> 
> Why the need for #5??



LOL, I was wondering if any one would ask that:biggrin:

Once I drilled the holes in the edges (sides?) of the nuts I put a 5mm drill shaft into the nuts and pounded the rod so that it mushroomed a bit onto the drill shaft. I then used the tap to clean up the thread in the nut and at the same time cut threads into the ends of the rods. I did just one at a time. No glue. I was going to try and solder them, but my little soldering wouldn't be up to it.:biggrin:


----------



## broitblat (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not sure I like it as a "pen", but I love it as a creation 

  -Barry


----------



## DAVIDDECHRISTOPHER (Aug 8, 2009)

Verry intresting I would like to see it with a wood body with the support rods exposed on the out side also electropolish the hardware! Nice idear.


----------



## LizardSpit (Aug 9, 2009)

Can I just say as a lurking noob, you inspire me!!!


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 9, 2009)

Of course, the economy model dispenses with the cap nuts.  Right?


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn,
That's cool.  What did you use to scrape all the flux off with?  Then polish?


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 11, 2009)

skiprat said:


> My wife just told me that it was  quote; 'One of the most stupid things you've made'
> 
> Jeesh, I didn't think it was that bad:redface::biggrin:



Hmm..not sure how I missed this thread.  I like your wife Steve..she thinks like me!  Sorry..this pen is rediculous! :glasses-nerdy:


----------



## leaycraft (Aug 14, 2009)

Brilliant!, wish i could try it- gotta love the unique- mc guiverish approach.  I'm still learning, but I have found that even tho it may have self destructed, chipped , split,  CA and some thinking make a pen I can use and to date, haven't made the same  error twice.  End result - some OK pens for me and 1 or 2 for others as gifts.  
I really am impressed by the work I see here - gives me something to emulate.

Almost afraid to ask because you may either  a) do it  or b) challenge me to try but i can you make a pen out of leeks?  best John


----------

